# What Web Creation Software do you prefer?



## Jared

I am wondering what your opinions are on software...shoot some names at me so I can research the top web design programs. thanks.


----------



## Vtec44

As far as the actual coding itself, Notepad! I use it a lot to edit php & external java files.


----------



## CoolTech

Vtec44 said:


> As far as the actual coding itself, Notepad! I use it a lot to edit php & external java files.


Notepad is "da BOMB!"


----------



## Solmu

I prefer EditPad... same simplicity, but a few useful extras like tabbed windows


----------



## Jared

I use to make sites a LONG time ago using standard html, and yes, notepad...i was looking for something a little differant and up to par...lol


----------



## Greg Hamrick

Jared, Corel Draw has some great features for web page editing. You can easily create and edit graphics and text without having to move from one program to the next. Templates let you choose what kind of pages you want to setup.

.


----------



## CoolTech

Jared said:


> I use to make sites a LONG time ago using standard html, and yes, notepad...i was looking for something a little differant and up to par...lol


Since when is Note Pad not... "up to par" for html code?


----------



## Jared

CoolTech said:


> Since when is Note Pad not... "up to par" for html code?


I mean I want apps that deal with MORE than normal html...java/flash ect.


----------



## Jared

Greg Hamrick said:


> Jared, Corel Draw has some great features for web page editing. You can easily create and edit graphics and text without having to move from one program to the next. Templates let you choose what kind of pages you want to setup.
> 
> .


Ok thanks, "corel draw" ... thats something I can get, that's what I was wondering, thanks.


----------



## Jasonda

Jared,

You might try NVU if you're looking for a "what you see is what you get" kind of editor. nvu.com


----------



## Jared

Jasonda said:


> Jared,
> 
> You might try NVU if you're looking for a "what you see is what you get" kind of editor. nvu.com


ok I'll check it out...lol...corel draw looks like something I don't really need...I use PaintShop pro, i have for years...despite everyone using photoshop. meh.


----------



## Jared

Jasonda said:


> Jared,
> 
> You might try NVU if you're looking for a "what you see is what you get" kind of editor. nvu.com


I am currently downloading it...i mean its free...is it REALLY better than FrontPage and/or Dreamweaver like they claim?

*edit* = I downloaded it (its tiny) and I recall using an ancient program called "aceexpert" that dwarfed this one? So I guess I'll check out dreamweaver or frontpage.


----------



## Jasonda

Jared said:


> I am currently downloading it...i mean its free...is it REALLY better than FrontPage and/or Dreamweaver like they claim?


I haven't used Dreamweaver, but I like it better than FrontPage.

The nice thing about NVU is that there are a lot of tutorials to help get you started.


----------



## Jared

Jasonda said:


> I haven't used Dreamweaver, but I like it better than FrontPage.
> 
> The nice thing about NVU is that there are a lot of tutorials to help get you started.


Ok, I'll snag dreamweaver... It's not that I need tutorials. I understand the foundation and essential elements to building a web site. I just like added features that save me coding time and give me more productivity and take less time. ...though tutorials on semi-advanced things would be nice. But I'll go with dreamweaver and just go from there......eventually you can figure out anything via the internet. lol.

*edit* LOLOLOL I found dreamweaver in an ancient .zip file...Looks like it will do the trick!!! Just like that OLD program I use to use...I LOVE how you can view the code, the page, or both at the same time.


----------



## Jasonda

Jared said:


> Ok, I'll snag dreamweaver...


Just to clarify, I meant that I haven't used Dreamweaver, and that I like NVU better than Frontpage.


----------



## reddaisy

I would try either Dreamweaver or GoLive.

Microsoft is discontinuing FrontPage and I think they will stop supporting it in 2008 (I could be wrong about the date). It is being replaced by new programs (I think they are called Expression Web). So I wouldn't spend any money on FrontPage.


----------



## CoolTech

Jared said:


> I mean I want apps that deal with MORE than normal html...java/flash ect.


Anything that does not add to your message... detracts from your message.

I cannot remember when I last viewed a "flash" intro without using the "skip intro" feature. If it was not offered, I "skipped" the web site


----------



## Jared

CoolTech said:


> Anything that does not add to your message... detracts from your message.
> 
> I cannot remember when I last viewed a "flash" intro without using the "skip intro" feature. If it was not offered, I "skipped" the web site


well...flash doesn't just apply to intro's i'd say...yeah that's popular, and yes i will have an 'enter' (intro) page...due to extreme/offensive material. 18+


----------



## cohort

NVu's based on the old html editor component of Netscape/Mozilla.

[rant]
One thing I don't like about all the windoze html editors is the insistence that the web server can only be reached via ftp/scp/dav rather than by a share on a local file server. They insist on changing all my links in pages to file:// links when I save to it as 'local'. I have a Linux box in the corner that I do all my testing on, why do I have to FTP files to it?
[/rant]


----------



## cohort

CoolTech said:


> I cannot remember when I last viewed a "flash" intro without using the "skip intro" feature. If it was not offered, I "skipped" the web site


Agreed. The only appropriate use on the web for flash and java, imho, is for stuff like YouTube videos or web-based games.

If you want to do 'cool menus', 'tooltips' and whatnot, use DHTML (css & ecmascript). And make sure you can still navigate it with javascript turned off.


----------



## Jared

yeah. agreed CSS...no java...


----------



## carguygarage

vi or kate!!!

...am I the only Linux guy here?


----------



## Jared

yeah if I was smart I would go with Linux too...but microsoft has me by the balls...they have you all by the balls! lolz


----------



## carguygarage

Not for long, the penguin will soon save all of you... Dell is about to come out with desktops and laptops with Linux pre-installed. Michael Dell jumped back in the big chair over at Dell and is aiming the company in the right direction again!


----------



## Jared

carguygarage said:


> Not for long, the penguin will soon save all of you... Dell is about to come out with desktops and laptops with Linux pre-installed. Michael Dell jumped back in the big chair over at Dell and is aiming the company in the right direction again!


*looks down at Dell Laptop and sees windows logos all over*

DAMNZIT!!!


----------



## Twinge

Solmu said:


> I prefer EditPad... same simplicity, but a few useful extras like tabbed windows



Definitely nice to have tabs and some basic options; I use one called 'NoteTab Lite' which is also quite nice.




carguygarage said:


> vi



*shudder*


----------



## cohort

carguygarage said:


> vi or kate!!!
> 
> ...am I the only Linux guy here?


No, I am too. I use SciTE or Jed myself.


----------



## tdeals

Jared said:


> I am wondering what your opinions are on software...shoot some names at me so I can research the *top web design programs*. thanks.


I have to say, demo and perhaps purchase Dreamweaver, as it's in the top of web design apps, has a plethora of features and a great community to support it. You can find (free) support and tutorials all over the web, from Adobe's site directly to a multitude of other Dreamweaver user/enthusiasts sites because it's industry standard.

If you you need a class on using Dreamweaver, you can find that readily available too. I suggest this if you are a person who wants to use a top app, yet not savvy at all with web site creation and design. 

If you're a technical savvy person, then the other non-industry standard apps mentioned here may suit you.


----------



## NeoNiko

Jared said:


> yeah if I was smart I would go with Linux too...but microsoft has me by the balls...they have you all by the balls! lolz


LMAO...I think I'll need something stronger than the jaws-of-life to get Windows off me  Ahhhhh...this reminds of the big controversy over Pres. Clinton (Microsoft) & Monica (the end user). MS can deny it all they want...they are the puppet master  

But I have used Linux on ocassion and the fact is that MS has more & better software geared for it. To bad they stole the GUI idea from Apple, but didn't use the backbone of UNIX like Linux & Apple.

Anyways, I have Dreamweaver 4 and I think it's absolutely the best one. I don't know about the newer version, but DW 4 doesn't support PHP code, thus my shopping cart files are edited in PHPEdit.


----------



## monkeylantern

Dreamweaver all the way baby....

Especially with CS3....MMMMMMMM!


----------



## CypherNinja

I used to be exclusive to Notepad. 

But these days I'm slogging into Dreamweaver.


----------



## snarley

I must be the only guy using FrontPage, I like it because it's WYSIWYG and if you know Word you can build a good site in a couple of hours. I have been using it sense 1996 and have created and run over a dozen different websites.

Bill M


----------



## jay code

Anybody used textpad before? I like that the most


----------



## IdleMedia

I personally use Dreamweaver. I've been doing this for years and I was a notepad guy, but honestly, using an IDE is way easier. You still get to manage your code, but now you can see the process as you go, and you get tools like tag completion, auto-formatting, site management etc....

I think most still using plain text editors instead of an IDE (whether WYSIWYG or otherwise) may be those stuck in their ways and/or afraid of change.


----------



## IdleMedia

CoolTech said:


> Anything that does not add to your message... detracts from your message.
> 
> I cannot remember when I last viewed a "flash" intro without using the "skip intro" feature. If it was not offered, I "skipped" the web site


Since when is flash limited to intros? That's a real oldschool way of thinking. I have tons of sites and NONE of them have intros. Flash is used for everything from music/video players, to streaming radio, to games and to chats...


----------



## mulbig

I have used both Frontpage and Dreamweaver. Frontpage is easy to use, Dreamweaver is a little more complex, but the code is cleaner, and it works with flash and the CSS is easier to create in Dreamweaver. Once I learned it, I do much prefer the Dreamweaver software. 

I also purchased the generic shopping cart from ecommercetemplates.com to incorporte.


----------



## Titere

I use dreamweaver, but Ill check out on the NVU.


----------



## dekace

notepad is the way to be, if u know how to use it


----------



## jay code

I just found this cool program to create website: Notepad++


----------



## work-ed

None. Hand coding is best.

Learn to hand code CSS, HTML and some JavaScript and you'll be all set. I use putty + vi commands to design web pages. Plus, when you move into Flash (and eventually you will) action-scripting will make more sense to you.

However, if you have to use a GUI program, use Adobe Dreamweaver Studio8. It can be very useful when generating tables. But be sparingly with table design, use CSS+HTML to develop without them:

HTML Utopia: Designing Without Tables Using CSS, 2nd Edition - SitePoint Books


----------



## jay code

yup it is, which is why I use Notepad++, it really helps with PHP and CSS, two things I use to build a website (oh and mysql too). I'd have to learn to use Flash, someday, someway... maybe...


----------



## work-ed

Yeah notepad++ is sweet, especially when coding and viewing XML. However and unfortunately it's a Win app only.


----------



## jmwasson

I've been using Homesite for 7 years and it's great. It's easy to see your HTML file directory on left and you can toggle between HTML code and Browser view which is really helpful.


----------



## jshimmin

I've been taking some Dreamweaver CS3 classes lately and that software rocks and works nicely with the other Adobe programs (Photoshop and Illustrator and Flash). I don't have experience in other software except Front Page but that was a long time ago so can't really say, but Dreamweaver is amazing!!


----------



## karlking85

I have used FrontPage but my personal favorite is and always has been Dreamweaver. I like the fact that it is a WYSIWYG editor, and that even though I could spend hours typing in each individual code, I don't have to. It saves me alot of time that I'd rather spend trying to actually improve the site.  Just my .02.


----------



## curtrnev

No mention of swish products? Just curious I am starting to research the web thing and that is one company I have not seen listed in all of these replies. Do they suck or is it that no one here uses it?

Curtis


----------



## Rodney

curtrnev said:


> No mention of swish products? Just curious I am starting to research the web thing and that is one company I have not seen listed in all of these replies. Do they suck or is it that no one here uses it?
> 
> Curtis


Swish creates flash based sites and flash based sites and ecommerce are not good bedfellows


----------



## Stratman

I've been using HTML KIT, it's a full-featured, customizable, multi-purpose editor designed to help HTML, XHTML and XML authors to create and publish web pages. It won't write code for you, but it beats the hell out of Notepad and my favorite part, it's FREE!


----------



## jiarby

I am still using Dreamweaver MX2004 Suite (DW, Flast, Fireworks, Freehand)... Photoshop 7 (aaack!) sparingly. Primary app is Corel X3 these days.


----------



## MiroTshirts

what about Serif?


----------

